# Denmark to Norway



## Livar (Feb 25, 2006)

From Denmark to Norway, now only two hours. I've already booked my trip from Norway, maybe you are planning the other way around. 
As far as I can see, the price is unbetable (at the moment)

http://www.masterferries.com/index.php?menuid=0&LanguageID=2


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for pointing it out Livar have bookmarked the site for 2007


Frank


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Thanks for pointing it out Livar have bookmarked the site for 2007
> 
> Frank


& I suggest you book early. I took a look yesterday to get a price. Very very booked through end May to middle of August.

Motorhomer


----------

